# New User and New Wannbe Bowhunter from Maryland



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Nick.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:

Or should I say welcome back to archery.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## captnemo (Nov 13, 2011)

do some bow maintenance before you start shooting, new string/cables, might save your face from some whiplash


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## caramello197 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Not only are you all great archers but very creative with your greetings. LOL. I love it.

I will definitely take your advice captnemo. I will do some maintenance before shooting it.

Thanks All.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalK! :darkbeer:


----------

